# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Πιεση στο καλοριφερ

## thanasis 1

Γεια σας,πριν τρεις μερες χρειστηκε να αδειασω ενα σωμα για μια επισκευη που επρεπε να γινει,οταν την τελειωσα ξανα γεμισα το σωμα με νερο και ρυθμισα την πιεση μεσω του αυτοματου πληρωσης κοντα στα 1,7 bar.Λειτουργει για ενα βραδυ και παω το πρωι αφου ηταν κλειστο το καλοριφερ και ειχε κρυωσει το νερο και ελεγχω ποσο λεει το μανομετρο το οποιο ειναι συνδεδεμενο στην εξοδο του αυτοματου πληρωσης και εδειχνε 2,5 bar,το αφησα ετσι και κατα το μεσημερι ανοιγω το καλοριφερ και μολις εκλεισε ενας κυκλος λειτουργιας του η πιεση ειχε ανεβει στα 3,5 bar.Ετσι εβγαλα νερο απο ενα σωμα ωστε να πεση η πιεση και συνεχισε να λειτουργει,παω το αλλο πρωι και παλι τα ιδια η πιεση ενω ηταν κρυο το νερο εδειχνε 2,5 bar.
Εδω και 4 μερες βγαζω συνεχεια νερο ωστε να πεφτει η πιεση.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα εχει φτυσει το μανομετρο??
Να πω επισεις οτι αφου ρυθμισα την πρωτη φορα την πιεση γυρο στα 1,7 bar εκλεισα τον αυτοματο πληρωσης και ετσι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να περνουσε νερο μεσα στο συστημα.

----------


## pts.

Λές ότι ρύθμισες την πίεση στα 1,7bar. Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να χρειαστεί να πειράξεις την ρύθμιση του αυτόματου πλήρωσης , θα έπρεπε να πάει μόνη της εκεί που ήταν ρυθμισμένη. Μήπως ο ρυθμιστής ήταν κολλημένος? Συμβαίνει συχνά, οπότε αν ήταν, του άλλαξες την ρύθμιση, ξεκόλλησε και τώρα πήγε στα 2,5 με κρύα νερά, οπότε αν ζεσταθούν δεν είναι αδικαιολόγητο το 3,5.
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ενώ έκλεισες την παροχή στον αυτόματο πλήρωσης, βγάζεις νερό εδώ και τέσσερις μέρες και η πίεση είναι ψηλά, κάτι δεν πάει καλά.  1,7bar με κρύα νερά μου φαίνεται ψηλό χωρίς να ξέρω την εγκατάσταση βέβαια. Επίσης  αφού η πίεση έφτασε 3,5 bar γιατί δεν άνοιξε η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας?.
Νομίζω πρέπει να το πάρεις από την αρχή, ρύθμιση της πίεσης με κρύο νερό, εκκίνηση , εξαέρωση και παρακολούθηση του συστήματος.

----------


## thanasis 1

Παυλο η βαλβιδα ασφαλειας ειναι στα 4 bar αλλα και που το αφησα να παει 4 και παλι δεν ανοιξε,την βαλβιδα αυτην την εχω αλλαξη πριν ενα χρονο.




> Νομίζω πρέπει να το πάρεις από την αρχή, ρύθμιση της πίεσης με κρύο  νερό, εκκίνηση , εξαέρωση και παρακολούθηση του συστήματος.


Αυτο εκανα σημερα αλλα και περιμενω να δω τι θα γινει.

----------


## thanasis 1

Γεια σας,χθες χρειαστηκε να αδειασω το καζανι του καυστηρα για να αλλαξω την βανα κενωσης που ετρεχε.Για να μην χασω πολυ νερο απο ολη την εγκατασταση εκλεισα τους διακοπτες ολων των σωματων και ουσιαστικα αδειασαν λιγο οι σωληνες.
Αφου αλλαξα την βανα αρχισα να γεμιζω παλι την εγκατασταση με νερο ενεργοποιωντας και τον κυκλοφορητη,αφου γεμιζε πηγα πρωτα στα τελευταια σωματα και εκανα εξαερωση και μετα εκανα και στα αλλα,ρυθμισα και την πιεση του κυκλωματος και ολα οκ.Εβγαλε αρκετον αερα απο τα αυτοματα εξαεριστικα.

Το βραδυ εκανα μια δοκιμη και ενεργοποιησα το καυστηρα,αφου ηρθαν τα ζεστα νερα αρχισε και ακουγοταν σαν τρεχουμενο νερο πισω στον καυστηρα και τα δυο τελευταια σωματα δεν ζεστενωνταν απο την μεση και κατω.Ειπα να κανω εκ νεου μια εξαερωση αλλα δεν ειχα και πολυ ορεξη και ετσι το αφησα για σημερα.
Για να γινει σωστα η εξαερωση και να βγαλω ολο τον αερα απο το συστημα πρεπει να κλεισω τα σωματα που δεν εχουν θεμα και να αφησω ανοιχτα μονο τα δυο τελευταια που εχουν προβλημα και να κανω εξαερωση ή να τα αφησω ολα ανοιχτα τα σωματα??

----------


## Gregpro

Πρώτη σου δουλειά είναι να φουσκωσεις το δοχείο διαστολής στο 1.5 bar και να ρυθμίσεις τον αυτόματο πληρωτή στο 1.6-1.7. Μετά κάνεις εξαέρωση με κρύα εγκατάσταση και τον κυκλοφορητή απενεργοποιημένο. Μετά αναβεις να ζεστάνει και ξανακανεις εξαέρωση. Όλα αυτά συνέβησαν γιατί το δοχείο διαστολής είναι ξεφουσκωμενο. Για να το ελεγξεις και να το φουσκωσεις πρέπει να το αποσυνδεσεις από την εγκατάσταση, ή να ρίξεις την πίεση της εγκατάστασης στο 0.

----------


## nyannaco

To 1.5 bar πώς προκύπτει χωρίς να ξέρουμε το στατικό ύψος της εγκατάστασης;

----------


## Gregpro

Αν το ύψος είναι μικρό (1 όροφος) το 1.5 bar επαρκεί. Αν μιλάμε για πολυκατοικία, ας μας γράψει ο Θανασης το ύψος.

----------


## nyannaco

Και για τρεις ορόφους (περίπου 8μ στατικό ύψος) το 1,1 bar φτάνει και περισσεύει. 
Το 1,5 bar είναι για 15 μέτρα ύψος εγκατάστασης, ήτοι για 4 ορόφους! 
Για ένα όροφο, το 1,0 bar είναι μια χαρά, και υπερβαίνει πολύ την υδροστατική πίεση, αλλά δεν πάμε παρακάτω για να αποφύγουμε βρασμό στο καζάνι.
Επειδή όσο αποκλίνει η πίεση του δοχείου από το στατικό ύψος (προς οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση), τόσο μειώνεται η αποτελεσματικότητά του (αυξάνεται η τελική πίεση σε λειτουργία), καλό είναι η πίεση του ΔΔ να προσαρόζεται κατά το δυνατόν στην υδροστατική, για να αποφεύγονται άσκοπα ανοίγματα της ΒΑ και συνεπακόλουθα μείωση της δάρκειας ζωής της.
Ας μας πει λοιπόν ο Θανάσης πόση περίπου είναι η υψομετρική διαφορά από το διχείο διαστολής μέχρι το υψηλότερο σημείο της εγκατάστασης (λογικά της πάνω πλευράς των σωμάτων).

----------


## Gregpro

Καλά όλα αυτά στη θεωρία. Στην πράξη έχει αποδειχθεί ότι αν η πίεση είναι κάτω από 1.5 bar, στους τελευταίους ορόφους εμφανίζονται προβλήματα με παγιδευμένο αέρα, με παγωμένο το κάτω μέρος των σωμάτων κλπ. Στην πράξη το 1 bar με το ζόρι επαρκεί για 0 υψόμετρο. Αυξάνοντας την πίεση, εκτός από καλύτερη κυκλοφορία του νερού, πετυχαίνουμε και κάτι ακόμα: Αυξανουμε το σημείο βρασμού του νερού, οπότε εξαλειφουμε τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης φυσαλίδων στο λέβητα. Το σίγουρο εδώ πέρα είναι ότι το δοχείο διαστολής του Θαναση είναι ξεφουσκωμενο.

----------


## nyannaco

Στο σπίτι μου πάντως, με στατικό ύψος 6,5μ περίπου, με το 1,0 bar δουλεύει μια χαρά και χωρίς προβλήματα, κι αυτό δεν είναι θεωρία. Πολλώ δε μάλλον από τότε που έβαλα ΦΑ, και τα λεβητάκια ως γνωτόν έχουν πολύ μικρά ΔΔ, οπότε δεν σηκώνουν μεγάλες αποκλίσεις από το στατικό ύψος πριν ακυρωθεί το ΔΔ.

----------


## Gregpro

Πολλά παίζουν ρόλο. Οι ισορροπίες είναι πολύ λεπτές. Σε περιπτώσεις με μικρές διατομές, πολλές γωνίες και μεγάλους κυκλοφορητες, χρειάζεται περισσότερη πίεση. Αν όμως το δίκτυο είναι σωστά φτιαγμένο, τότε ναι, και η μικρή πίεση μας καλύπτει. Επειδή όμως συνήθως συμβαίνει το πρώτο, καταφεύγουμε σε αύξηση της πίεσης, η οποία στην τελική δεν δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα. Επαναλαμβάνω για τελευταία φορά, για να σιγουρευτω ότι θα το δει ο νηματοθετης: Πρέπει να φουσκωθει το δοχείο διαστολής.

----------


## thanasis 1

Παιδια το προβλημα λυθηκε κανοντας εξαερωση οταν δουλευε ο καυστηρας.Απλα να πω οτι το δδ ηταν φουσκωμενο,το μετρησα και ηταν στα 1.3 και το πηγα στα 1.5.
Επισης το στατικο υψος της εγκαταστασης ειναι στα ~3μ.
Απλα ρωτησα πως γινεται σωστα μια εξαερωση σε ενα κλειστο συστημα.

----------

Gregpro (27-11-19)

----------


## Gregpro

Τελεια, χαιρομαι που ελυσες το προβλημα. Το δοχειο το αποσυνδεσες για να το μετρησεις, ετσι;

----------


## thanasis 1

Ναι γρηγορη ηταν εκτος οταν το μετρησα.

----------

Gregpro (27-11-19)

----------

